

Why Aren't Doctors More Tech-Savvy? - dvdt
http://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2014/01/why-arent-doctors-more-tech-savvy/283178/

======
na85
The article does a pretty good job summing it up, actually. But there's
another huge reason: time.

I'm married to a physician; work tends to spill over into personal time, the
demands of running a practice are real and nontrivial, and a lot of times your
doctor just doesn't have the luxury of free time to spend fiddling with
computers.

That fiddly time is often the difference between your average tech savvy
individual and a Luddite.

My wife is still doing her residency. She's in her twenties, has an android
phone, she likes the _idea_ of Linux, and she knows there are real benefits to
using an EMR system when it becomes time to start her own practice. She isn't
a Luddite.

But she doesn't have time to go out and educate herself on security and
technology to the point that she will be making an informed purchase. I
imagine many doctors are in a similar situation.

